# Henderson's Next Fight?



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Who should the Pride WW and MW champion fight for his next fight? I voted for Shogun because he is long overdue for a shot, but the same can be said for Filho. A fight with any of the UFC champs would be interesting, and some people have considered a trilogy with Wand so I put that there aswell. If your thinking someone else, please post it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

He needs to defend the WW belt before he defends the MW. Id have to go with Filho.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Wise said:


> He needs to defend the WW belt before he defends the MW. Id have to go with Filho.


Exactly


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

I would say that, but Rua deserves a shot before anybody really.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Definitely Filho. Shogun deserves a shot, for sure, but Filho is the best 185 pounder in the world (IMO), and had injured himself out of a belt. Hendo hasnt defended the WW belt, as you guys stated, and should really take care of that before anything else.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Who should the Pride WW and MW champion fight for his next fight? I voted for Shogun because he is long overdue for a shot, but the same can be said for Filho. A fight with any of the UFC champs would be interesting, and some people have considered a trilogy with Wand so I put that there aswell. If your thinking someone else, please post it.
> 
> Thoughts?


I agree shogun has been in the shadow of Wandy for long enough. I think could very well take it from Henderson.

If this fight happens i'll all off work just to see it!


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Mauricio "Shogun" Rua he will get beat easily always loses to the better fighters who are proven. Go with a winner like Liddell and Jackson who are proven. To say Rua deserves the next fight is crap hasn't beaten single top 25 MMA fighter since his win against Jackson almost 9 fights ago then lost to Mark Coleman after the tournement which he won. Henderson will win the fight hands down against Rua. I wanna see a unified champion too. Who most deserves it though is Paulo Filho. Filho is proven and should get the shot. He may not have beat a single top 15 MMA fighter, but hasn't lost to anybody. I voted for Liddell and Jackson just because I want to see it. When I mean MMA fighter I mean in the weight class.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua he will get beat easily always loses to the better fighters who are proven. Go with a winner like Liddell and Jackson who are proven. To say Rua deserves the next fight is crap hasn't beaten single top 25 MMA fighter since his win against Jackson almost 9 fights ago then lost to Mark Coleman after the tournement which he won. Henderson will win the fight hands down against Rua.


This has to be some of the most uninformed stuff I've seen on this forum in awhile. 

Since his fight with Rampage, Shogun has beat:

Antonio Rogerio Nogueria
Alistair Overeem (Twice)
Ricardo Arona
Kevin Randleman


If that, coupled with a 16-2 record, isn't a "proven winner", than who is good enough to fight Hendo?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

One way or the other, he damn well better be defending a belt next time we see him. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Shogun deserves a shot but it seems Henderson should defend his WW(MW) title before his MW(LHW). I geuss he can defend his MW(LHW), lose to Shogun(new LHW champ), then focus only on WW(MW) and fight Filho


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I vted Filho because he is one of the best fighters in that divison and if Dan can defeat him, the road will be much easier in the future.


----------



## TheNextOne18 (May 6, 2007)

pffff


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua he will get beat easily always loses to the better fighters who are proven. Go with a winner like Liddell and Jackson who are proven. To say Rua deserves the next fight is crap hasn't beaten single top 25 MMA fighter since his win against Jackson almost 9 fights ago then lost to Mark Coleman after the tournement which he won. Henderson will win the fight hands down against Rua. I wanna see a unified champion too. Who most deserves it though is Paulo Filho. Filho is proven and should get the shot. He may not have beat a single top 15 MMA fighter, but hasn't lost to anybody. I voted for Liddell and Jackson just because I want to see it. When I mean MMA fighter I mean in the weight class.


Ricardo Arona 
Alistair overeem on 2 occasions
Quinton Jackson

Some would call those fighter pretty top of the line

YOUR DUMB:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua he will get beat easily always loses to the better fighters who are proven. Go with a winner like Liddell and Jackson who are proven. To say Rua deserves the next fight is crap hasn't beaten single top 25 MMA fighter since his win against Jackson almost 9 fights ago then lost to Mark Coleman after the tournement which he won. Henderson will win the fight hands down against Rua. I wanna see a unified champion too. Who most deserves it though is Paulo Filho. Filho is proven and should get the shot. He may not have beat a single top 15 MMA fighter, but hasn't lost to anybody. I voted for Liddell and Jackson just because I want to see it. When I mean MMA fighter I mean in the weight class.


HE ALSO LOST THE FIGHT TO COLEMAN ON A TECHNICALITY 

YOUR DUMB:laugh:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua he will get beat easily always loses to the better fighters who are proven. Go with a winner like Liddell and Jackson who are proven. To say Rua deserves the next fight is crap hasn't beaten single top 25 MMA fighter since his win against Jackson almost 9 fights ago then lost to Mark Coleman after the tournement which he won. Henderson will win the fight hands down against Rua. I wanna see a unified champion too. Who most deserves it though is Paulo Filho. Filho is proven and should get the shot. He may not have beat a single top 15 MMA fighter, but hasn't lost to anybody. I voted for Liddell and Jackson just because I want to see it. When I mean MMA fighter I mean in the weight class.



Just another Douchebag trying to stir up sh-t with a completely retarded post.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

my signature tells the story


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

shogun 

he needs a shot at the belt


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Rua at MW and Filho at WW. I say he beats filho loses to rua


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Whether its Shogun or Filho I dont really care they will be awesome fights. I actually think Filho has a better chance at winning but Shogun could definetly do it to. Damn either way these fights go they will be good, 3 of my favorites.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> This has to be some of the most uninformed stuff I've seen on this forum in awhile.
> 
> Since his fight with Rampage, Shogun has beat:
> 
> ...


Ya just have to look at his name and realize the ignorance.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I used to think Filho would beat Hendo but I think Hendo is a terrible matchup for Paulo. I have never seen Hendo on his back EVER. Unless you count his fight with Nog but thats only cuz Nog is a HW. I think Hendo would sprawl and brawl and eventually KO Filho.

But the fight that would be the best to watch would be Shogun vs Hendo. I think it would be a war!! But Shogun would be too much


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Kondo got him on his back but he wasnt able to do shit to him on top. If Filho is going to beat Hendo hes gonna have to do it on his feet.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Shogun deserves a shot at the title. That's the fight I want to see, regardless of which order he should defend them in. That don't matter.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Rua and Fihlo both deserve title shots; thus one of the problems when 1 guy holds two belts.

My guess is the WW title gets defended first. To be fair to both titles Hendo is basically going to have to alternate back an forth until he loses one or both titles.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Probably Filho in July then Shogun in November/December. Regardless, Shogun should get a shot before Wanderlei Silva returns. Because we know when he does he'll fight Hendo right away and if Shogun isn't Champ when he returns it's likely he won't get another shot in quite a while.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Shogun


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea I have been thinking about this forever. WW should definately come first. Shogun vs Hendo will be a badass fight but I see Shogun getting KOed. Shogun will never ever be able to take Hendo down and if Hendo can outstrike Wandy who is about 2x a better striker than Shogun, he should be able to outstrike Shogun with ease. I think it's a bad matchup for shogun in the same way Liddell is a bad matchup. His only chance is to take it to the ground and that's just not going to happen because Shogun's takedown skills are nothing special at all.

Filho on the other hand would be a great fight. I don't see Hendo losing this one either though. I think Paulo has got a better chance than Shogun for sure.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I say the UFC Middleweight champion. It seems to be a pretty thin weight class talent wise and he would definately spruce things up a bit. 

Plus, once he's in the UFC, It'll be easier to get him fighting in the different weight classes there.:thumb03: :wink03:


----------

